# Stressful jobs and IVF treatment



## mcstamp (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi ladies, I am waiting to start my first round of IVF (NEXT 6 MONTHS) but am starting to worry that my stressful job will affect my ability to cope with the stress of IVF and that this may affect how successful the treatment is. I had taken the job as a stop gap, intending to stay in it until I was pregnant or until IVF had failed.  My long term work plan is to be self employed - but as TTC I thought there was little point in pursuing that at the moment.  I work in a school for children with emotional and behavioural difficulties and although I love the 1-1 work I'm doing with the children, I really find the setting and the way other staff work with the children stressful and upsetting. The children can be physically violent and there are many times during the day where I am aware that my heart rate is raised and adrenaline is pumping as I am trying to diffuse a situation. 
Part of me just thinks I should leave as I want this time to be as stress free as possible but another part of me is saying 'man up and deal with it'. I don't know if I am over reacting or whether my concerns are real and should be acted on.  Any advice?


----------



## 2Buttons (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey mcstamp, sounds like a tough but fulfilling role you have. I wanted to highlight 2 things...see if they help:

1) regardless of the concerns, your 'feelings' are real and therefore require action
2) ivf and ttc, as u know, can be a long road, so don't put off ur dreams
As an aside I used to run my own business and it was v stressful and I did close it down but I may start another yet and I have all the better experience for it. Fear of failure is natural but don't let it paralyse you, life should be an adventure and it needs more than babies in it. Are there some 'baby steps' you could take for yourself?

Fx a magic change is just around the corner


----------

